# Worlds tallest balcony?



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Alphaville said:


> Eureka Tower in Melbourne (world's tallest full residential building to roof), has open balconies until 210 meters (or about the 70th floor, or there abouts) of its total height of 300 meters.


Q1 in Gold Coast is even taller and it's the world's tallest residential tower but I'm not sure if it has balconies :dunno:...


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

not sure about bldgs in HK, but the highest balcony is on lev75 penthouse of Q1 which is current worlds tallest apartment tower.
Its 217m high.
you can see here the penthouse levels with balconies from lev71 and up.
lev76 is 3 fl from top)










The highest on Eureka is lev65 or 205m.

The soon to be highest balcony will be on lev95 of princess tower at 350m high.










after that -the 516m pentominium will have lots of balconies. the highest being lev115 or 468m high










typical floor plan


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

:drool:, a balcony at 468m....


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ Windy as hell!!


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

At least you don't have to clean it much, no dust or anything kay:.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

malec said:


> ^^ Windy as hell!!


wouldn't be a problem for me 


just remember: that balcony would be on almost the same height as the OB deck on SWFC....with the difference it is only for you and out-door


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's hope there won't be any desperate leasers moving in...


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Astralis said:


> Q1 in Gold Coast is even taller and it's the world's tallest residential tower but I'm not sure if it has balconies :dunno:...


Eureka Tower is MUCH taller to roof. Q1 claim's world's tallest residential tower because of it's massive stick.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

yes Eureka is taller to roof and has more floors. but Q1 is a taller structure and its spire is counted by CTBUH, so its official.but dont matter, come next year the towers in dubai will surpass both.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> yes Eureka is taller to roof and has more floors. but Q1 is a taller structure and its spire is counted by CTBUH, so its official.but dont matter, come next year the towers in dubai will surpass both.


Thankfully yes...I'm getting tired of hearing over and over about this technicality that Q1 is officially taller crap...seriously just because the almighty CTBUH says it's taller that wow it must be taller...it really depends on ones definition of which is the tallest. It's obvious my opinion doesn't count but you don't have to be an Einstein to see when both buildings are compared side by side it seems ridiculous that a stick would account for total height when one can actually reside and lookout at a much higher level.
I know I'm going to get rhetoric over this but in my opinion a building should be acknowledged as the tallest when the purpose of the building is to be habitable to the highest point which Eureka is. 
I agree Q1 is the tallest but to structural tip and should only be classified as the tallest if it was referring to it's structural height and not as the tallest building which I stress infers habitability.
But yes thank heavens another building will go up to smash Q1's title..yes childish I know but so was the lame excuse provided to Q1's credibility...there enough said.....:nuts:


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Just use your eyes......yeah right, look at all the towers higher than Eureka!!!!!!....and level 88 has a public balcony!


----------

